# Second Annual South FL Nissan Meet!



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey everyone, there will be a Nissan meet down in Fort Lauderdale in December (most likely 21-22).

It will be a 2 day event.

*First day:* Dyno at Cybernations, 2 runs for $40, and once everyone has dynoed, we will offer additional runs. This will most likely be the place we will use for the dyno, if there is any change, I will post the changes on here.

*Second day: * We will have a show/BBQ at John U. LLoyd State Park in Dania Beach. 

This will be an all Nissan meet. It was originally started as an SR20 day last year, but this time we want to make it bigger, so all you Nissan owners in FL, try to attend. For more info, go to http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25513


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I'll most likely be there. I know we can make this bigger then last years event!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMn that sounds COOL...MY ride should be ready to show by then too....def. 

Yeah and we can meet up Matt....


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

that sux, im gonna be in new york that week


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I might join. do you think there will be a caravan from tampa?


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I might join. do you think there will be a caravan from tampa? *


Yeah there is. Keep looking in the florida section at SR20deforum.com We have alot of Tampa/Orlando guys comming down.


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

sounds cool but that weekend at work will be crazy for me


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

SE-Rican said:


> *Yeah there is. Keep looking in the florida section at SR20deforum.com We have alot of Tampa/Orlando guys comming down. *


yeah, I'm in both tampa (home) and orlando (UCF) so I have no idea where I'll be starting my trip from.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Oh GOOOOD so this is still on.....I thought it was cancelled or sumting since I havent read any other posts about it...

My car is going in the shop in Nov. so this is perfect for me..


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

if anyone need any parts letr me know we can work out a good deal and i can bring them to the meet

stock front bumper
stock hood
stock grill
stock headlights
stock corner lights
stillen intake
stock exhuast manifold
stock tape player
srtock 13"wheels
15 inch 5 star rims
reverse lights
door handles


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn Mo thats quite a list of stuff.....Too bad its all stock.....lol


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

damn.. i know.. i would love to go but i know i'm going to make so much money that weekend! i wish it was after christmas!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I remember when I used to work weekands--that would be when I stacked up...

Oh well I woulda like to have seen your stormin200 too.....lol


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Oh Def. i'm showing up. Lemme know when your going MP i'd run up there with you. Hey Mospeed1 i got the SE-R 5 Star wheels and a stock tape player......How much you willing to pay for them? I don't want to bring them and return home with them. Sounds like this meet is going to be pretty big and it going to be Statewide? Its gonna be pretty nice to all those nissans come together.....Door handle to Door Handle....Sniff Sniff....Its putting a tear in my eye. CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG??? LOL


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey Nizmo....I beeen meaning to tell U about this...I want us to all ride out there...Besides me and U...we got two more 240s-another SE-R-And hopefully a Spec-V...

SO it should be real GOOD....I cant wait to see all them Nissans parked in one place....


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

Nizmonik SE-R said:


> *Hey Mospeed1 i got the SE-R 5 Star wheels and a stock tape player......How much you willing to pay for them? *


sorry there not se-r 5 star there eagle(with a stillen center cap)polished aluminum 5 star the rims are in good shape but the tires are bad

if your still interested how about 125 for both


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NAH I think the both of U are confused---Nizmo is seeling and so are U Mo...

Get it together guyz.....lol


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

<------should be slow speed because i was confussed


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

LOL we def. are confused! In that case what color is that front bumper? Preferably Black would be nice and what year front is that? I need something to replace my faded black bumper on my SE-R. (MP u know what i'm talkin about!) Is that the bumper thats available for the SE-R? Also How much ya willing to part that Stillen Intake for? Will it fit my 2.0L? I'd jump on those 2 if you gimme a good price and if they're what i'm looking for........Lemme know Mospeed1


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Not a bad idea Nizmo then U can hold off on the whole paint thing...And U can pic up when we go this NIssan Meet


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Very tru!! Hey how much is that guy at that shop charging you for the work you're doing? I wanna see how much he's charging you so maybe i could ballpark a Body fix and paint job figure. I just need to fix some dents and paint it super black again but i do hope that bumper Mospeed1 is selling is black. WELL IS IT MOSPEED1??? LOL Hey mauricio, i'm thinkin about boring out my own MAF.....I think its worth a try. For something that will take 30 mins to do, it sure expensive to buy. Whoa! sorry went totally off the subject of the thread.......I'll call you sat. man


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

sorry man the bumper is green
but ill sell the stillen intake for 50


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what year 200 is yours? I'm tryin to get a picture of what the bumper looks like. Does it come with fogs?


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

mines a 95 and i dont have any pics of it but it should be a twin to your 97 no fog light


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh ok. I actually want something closer to the 98 4-door style anyway.


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

I'll take the intake if it comes with the filter. I'll clean it myself if its dirty. $50 right? I'll pick it up b4 the Nissan Meet. It is going to fit my SR20DE right?


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

it shoulod fit your car it bolts to the maf
i used it for about 15,000 miles and it has a million mile warrent all you have to do is re oil it..if you wannahook up before the meat let me know im in the pompano/ft lauderdale area


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Well since it was on your car.......Do you have a SR20 or GA16? Yea i'm sure we could meet up at towers or something.....


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

1.6


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey I just came off the SR20DE forums and it looks like this NISSAN MEET is goin to be the SH**...I want to see all U guys out there 1997GA-mospeed-etc.......and Nizmo U know we riding out!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I'll definately be coming from tampa since it's in december. If anyone in the TB area want's to setup a caravan, PM me and we'll try to get all the details worked out.


----------



## Nizmonik SE-R (Jun 27, 2002)

Yo MP you know we gotta Rep. Flawless Performance to the fullest!! LoL 4sho i'll be there! Hey Mospeed1 i dunno if it'll fit, b/c i have a 2.0 and i think the MAF bolt pattern is a lil off. Any of you guys know if it'll fit?


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

Well to get back on subject I just want to let you guys know that I will be posting all the final info for this dyno day sometime mid next week. I basically have all the info planned out! Thanks for be patient!


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Is this going to be just dynos or are there going to be other things involved like a cruise afterwords, my car is great a dynoing, not much done to the engine but id love to come down there and meet a bunch of fellow nissans! Me and an Alty may come!


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Depending on work I'll prob head out there with you guys.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Caravan!!!!!!!!*

Is anyone here from Tampa area?????

If we can get a few people, we can do a caravan over to the east coast meet. 

*PM me if you want to go*


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey so here we are its Dec.--so wuts going on with this here meet huh???


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2002)

im just starting out with my b13 but ill probalbly be out there.. my girl lives in hollywood


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

Well gang we got the dates. The meet will be held December 21 and 22. The 21 will be the dyno day and the 22 will be the picnic. We will be starting a new post early next week with directions, maps, and phone numbers to local hotels for you out of towners and times for the events. Saty posted. Thanks for being patient!

ROB!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SE-Rican said:


> *Well gang we got the dates. The meet will be held December 21 and 22. The 21 will be the dyno day and the 22 will be the picnic. We will be starting a new post early next week with directions, maps, and phone numbers to local hotels for you out of towners and times for the events. Saty posted. Thanks for being patient!
> 
> ROB! *



:cheers: ...lol I luv these new Smilies


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

:jump: but we need MORE.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

What kind of count are we up to? think about 20-30?


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

GHSER7 said:


> *What kind of count are we up to? think about 20-30? *


Probably a lot more, I've posted on SR20DEforum.com, altimas.net, tamparacing.com, the info is on b15sentra.net, and people all over are spreading the word. There should be a big big turnout.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Is there gonna be enough room at Cybernation though? I don't remember a whole lot of room for parking the time I went.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

They actually have a pretty big parking lot in the back.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

oh ok that's good then  I didn't see it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

{edit}nevermind.............


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I hope we'll be able to just chill and hang around at Cybernation--it should be GOOD....


----------

